# 2 females?



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I have been tossing around whether or not to get a puppy for a while now. I have been looking around and haven't really found much until the other day. I have emailed the breeder back and forth and she sounds really nice and I am hopefully available soon to make the drive to go see the pup that she has been talking about. (the breeder is in PA) The only thing I am unsure about is whether or not this is a right decision and if the new pup and my girl will get along. The pup she has is a female-11wks old. My girl is 2 yrs old. The thing I am worried about is that they are both females and I have heard that females tend to be more aggressive towards each other than males so it is always better to have 1 male and 1 female, is this true? Otherwise, this little girl sounds perfect. Anyone have any advice. My girl has gotten into a "fight" before with another spayed female but I don't know if it was her who caused it or the other dog and that is making me worry and I don't want it where all they will do is fight when the pup gets older. Am I correct? Please advise me!

Thanks


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I was always told to get get one male and one female 
less fighting and so on.
Brady sired some pups and Breeder has a male and female available 
check out there website 
http://www.milesriverddr.com


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

I had 2 females, both were spayed. Sable was 2 and the puppy Catori was 9 weeks, they got along great, Sable established she was the boss and that was it. I can't say that if they get older roles change because in my situation Sable died 3 years later. Best of luck. Bet you can't just have one!!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Would it just be the two girls? Where/how did your other dog get into a little something with the other spayed female?

My thinking if she's shown a tendancy to be a little on the bossy side, to put it nicely, you would be asking her to do something that might not be as comfortable for her and therefore she might not be so happy with another female. 

I have females but they are comfortable with each other and enjoy the company of each other without stress. And I watch them like a hawk because when two females don't get along, it can end in tragedy.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANWould it just be the two girls?


No. I live with my mom. My mom has 2 females and 1 male.




> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANWhere/how did your other dog get into a little something with the other spayed female?


She got into it with my moms older female. They both wanted to go inside and walked through the door at the same time and bumped into each other and thats when they when at it. They have been together since but only outside. The only time the tention gets tight between them is when they are both near the door or are coming inside. She is *usually* fine with my moms younger female. They get rough when playing but it has never gotten to a serious point.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I agree with Jean, it is a very individalized thing though. Some may get along but others will fight to the end. You have to know the dog and even with that, they change over the years. I've known two females that always played together and loved eachother all the sudden one attacks the other and now they have to be seperated at all times. I know with female there is no way I would ever think to bring another female into the picture.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

She sounds like a dominant female (or one looking TO dominate). I would definately go with a male.

I had two females that I thought got along fine. Came home one day to a bloodbath in the livingroom. Looked like someone filmed a horror movie in my house. Blood splattered on the floor and walls, furniture knocked over, lamps broken. One bitch was hiding behind the overturned sofa (for safety) while the other bitch was hiding in the kitchen (because I screamed when I walked in the door).

I could NEVER leave them alone together unsupervised after that.

ETA ...

While some CAN get along the outcome if they DON'T is too risky for me.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Just my two cents....if this was my family, I don't think female or male is the issue, I'd be thinking more about is it the right time to add a puppy? 

If your female was very balanced and already living with a female that she got along with very well, or was an easygoing girl with other female doggie friends I'd say no problem....but if you already have a dog who has had some issues, I'd say better to spent your time working with your girl, getting her socialized and in a better state of mind then thinking about adding a puppy to the family, female or not.

Male or female to me isn't as big of a deal as are the resident dogs ready for another dog and do you as an owner have time for a puppy with all that entails. I find this to be one of the biggest topics on this board and one I struggle with in my home. I know in my house, until I can get my male to be more accepting of others and get him and my leadership skills improved I can not add to my family.

Adding to your family is a big decision, a 10-15 year commitment, make sure its really what everyone is ready for, your mom too since you live there. But I can't think of a better place to ask for advice on this than this board, its been invaluable to me!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

If you are ready for a puppy, I'd wait until the right male came along.

I cannot imagine how hard it would be to get a new female puppy and learn, when she reached maturity, that the two dogs can't live in harmony.

Don't be in a hurry. There are a lot of wonderful pups out there and 'on the way.'


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: zypIf you are ready for a puppy, I'd wait until the right male came along.
> 
> I cannot imagine how hard it would be to get a new female puppy and learn, when she reached maturity, that the two dogs can't live in harmony.
> 
> Don't be in a hurry. There are a lot of wonderful pups out there and 'on the way.'












I agree with all of the above. 

I have had 2 females that didn't get along, it is NOT fun! (And these 2 were fine together for *2 years* before one decided she HATED the other one and wanted to "eliminate" her.)

The ONY reason I got a female puppy recently is because my current female is 10yo. By the time the puppy becomes an "adult" the older one will be 12yo. If my older female was any younger I would have gotten a male puppy.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you for your input everyone.

Just got an email from the breeder and this girl has a home! I will continue to look and wait for the right male to come along.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I would lean toward a male, but as a rescue guy I have adopted a female and taken in other female dogs. The first few days might be difficult, but I am finding they do adjust.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Timber1, while you have had some success with females together, do not get lulled into that fact. There are some females that just plain don't get along. If you run into one of those be careful because you may end up with one or two dead females. Females will fight to the death of one or both. There have been several posts on this board, females got along fine until one day then BAMB, one owner had to PTS one female because the damage was so bad and the other one had over 100 stitches.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Val you are very right as 2 male will fight until one is hurt or plain gets tired where 2 females will fight to the death of one or even both. I have a few female that can be put together. Our Ari and Aspen were littermates and not a problem, but on the other hand our Zerbal and her daughter Becca can't stand each other.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for your input


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I appreciate your reply, because in part the group (yes, you know it) I have served as a rescue for seemed more concerned with me having two males. With the males, so far no issues. The two females are my negighbor's black lab and my adopted adopted White GSD so this does not involve the rescue group.

They females play very well together, but I respect and will take your advice.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have had females who are fine together and others who can only be with males. Kelsey was about a year and a half when I got Kyra, and maybe a year later, Alice was added. Kelsey was the top female, and she bonded with Alice who was just grateful to be in a house instead of a kennel! 

Basha moved in when both Kelsey and Alice had gone to the bridge, and she and Kyra were fine from day one. Her daughters are fine with Kyra as well. 

BUT when they decide that the pack order needs rearranging!!!!!!!!!!! Beware!! Csabre is very strong and dominant, and I have had 2 very very serious fights between her and her mother. They can never ever be together. To be fair, both fights were timed near their heat cycles....but since those, I would never ever trust them together, and as the initiator, I only let Csabre loose in the house or out to run with males. 

Bitches will fight until they are dead or just exhausted. I was lucky both times - lots of wounds, some stitches, but nothing irreparable. The second fight was a grudge match of sorts, but still near a heat cycle.

As everyone says, you ***may*** get 2 females who can live together, but if you aren't prepared to live with them separated in the event they cannot, then get a male. 

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

But, with the people that have the females on the board, do you leave them alone, together during the day or are they kenneled (out side or inside a crate) during the time you work?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sue I have multiple females (3) and one male. My male is a dream he can be out in the play yard with any one of the females one at a time. He plays differently with each of them. With Chey (alpha bitch) it is more serious play pushing to see who is more dominate, so I keep a close eye on them. With DeeDee my males lets all 66 lbs of her slap all 105 lbs of him to the ground, she is a tenasious thing she grabs his mane and he will roll over her to shake her off, but when he gets up she is still attached to his mane. With Raya she likes to tease him and bark at him to get him to play and he will take a few bounds after her and watch her run and bounce around play barking.

But when I am not home or I can't watch them (I work at home and sometimes I just don't have the time) they are all separated. I can't have all 4 of them loose in the house at the same time. 

Val


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Back when I had two female GSDs they were together when I was home and in separate rooms when I was not.

Right now I have two females. My spayed Corgi mix and my intact Chinese Crested. The Corgi established her senior ranking and the Crested never challenged. So they live together peacefully (so far).


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kelsey and Alice were almost never crated at all. When I would take Kyra to training, they were left loose. Kyra could be loose with them too. Both Kelsey and Alice (retired from breeding) were spayed and Kyra intact. 

Basha can be loose with Kyra with no supervision and fine. 

Lee


----------



## GSD2727 (Apr 22, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86But, with the people that have the females on the board, do you leave them alone, together during the day or are they kenneled (out side or inside a crate) during the time you work?


I have three dominant females who live in the house and get along fine. But when I am not home, all three are separated. I would never risk leaving them alone together. I am also VERY watchful and put a quick end to anything before it begins. There is no growling/posturing/pushiness towards each other, etc...


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Valerie,

That is what I thought. Minimal to no supervision when you are home is OK, seperated when you are not.

Thanks!


----------

